# Haunted Hollywood Theme 2020 plus 31 Nights of Movies



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Ran out of room with the photos on last post... Here are more photos!










Some people stayed in masks almost all night. Others not so much- But we all stayed distanced and safe (I think!)














Dining al fresco by candlelight















The skull on the fence is one of those portable hologram type deal-i-o's,,,, It floated back and forth and made quite a nice visual impact on our desserts table.






Joe Exotic and Carol Baskin won for Best Couple's costume










These friends were doubly protected from Covid- with masks under their bee hoods!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Spray painted the dollar tree skellies gold as table decor










Name Place Cards on Bat cutouts










2 of the wines I had on table tops


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Love that you still had a small party and everyone stayed safe. Your decorations are amazing. Looks like a wonderful gathering!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Weird- Looks like I hung some flowery sheets up but that's actually part of the opening sequence of the movie Beetljuice!



















Movie screen in backyard was showing a You Tube Loop of old Horror movies










My new boyfriend is a keeper- He did not intentionally plan to match his costume the movie I happened to be playing on Oct 17th for the neighbors in front yard. (We are doing a 31 Nights of Halloween movies on garage door screen for neighbors. 10-17 was scheduled to be Beetlejuice- and he already had this costume form last year!!!)










More photos to show the socially distanced dining tables, each set for 4 people.











One of two firepits we had going on the other side of the yard.










This was taken when we opened up the main food table for dinner- Served soup and salad and warm bread.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

That’s looks amazing!! Awesome job! So much fun!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks like a great party! Love the table settings!


----------



## Magic Cat (Oct 25, 2020)

3pinkpoodles said:


> Instead of our big 75-100 attendee party, this year, I opted for a small dinner party, and used Covid as an opportunity to practice safe gathering/social distancing. I still kept the theme as HAUNTED HOLLYWOOD, which is how the front yard is decorated, and simply added a red carpet entrance down the side of the house, so people could come and go without going indoors.
> 
> I am an event director by profession, so this was a great chance to see what can be done to work with the current situation, while allowing guests to feel safe and comfortable. I know I am not handing out candy this year, but I just HAD to host some sort of gathering.
> 
> ...


Amazing, love it. Halloween is far too under celebrated here in the UK. The kids on the streets do a good job dressing up and a few pumpkins out and about but thats about it. Its only really celebrated for one day whereas i call it the month of Halloween and decorate my Flat and i find it so embracing. Years ago my step dad did a good party or two in his back yard as its 200 ft long.

This is great what you did here, do you still celebrate on Halloween night too?


----------



## MrYorkieLover (Sep 11, 2020)

Looked good. If you guys are in Sherman Oaks on Halloween, feel free to stop by and check out my display.


----------



## Magic Cat (Oct 25, 2020)

L


MrYorkieLover said:


> Looked good. If you guys are in Sherman Oaks on Halloween, feel free to stop by and check out my display.
> View attachment 741632


Looks great. I like to grow big pumkins and use stencils to carve then i put a few bits around my flat. Not quite the displays youve done but im working on it. I could prob boost up my balcony display


----------



## cdino (Oct 5, 2018)

Well done! Some great ideas here!


----------



## SkullHedge (Nov 3, 2019)

This looks so fun! And really well done. Great job!👏


----------



## masterpsill (Nov 2, 2020)

Well done, this looks like great fun and what a great theme!


----------

